

Shanley Kane, Tech Diversity, and Free speech on Twitter  - harrylyme

Anyone have thoughts&#x2F;info on the recent @shanley Kane @Medium meltdown that was brought about by the news that journalist Elizabeth Spiers was doing a profile article on Kane. Shanley responded by characterizing the profile as a violation of boundaries and a potentially violent act -- even though it&#x27;s hard to imagine why Medium.com would &#x27;attack&#x27; one if it&#x27;s better known boggers.<p>Here is how Medium.com responded:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@bobbie&#x2F;on-reporting-65077a5c9047
======
shanleyisanass
Shanley is a divisive wannabe celebrity - ie: what can I do to piss people off
and bring attention to my self? Total attention whore. Yeah - there are
dickheads everywhere - why do you want to do battle with them and draw stupid
people to the attention you garner - OH - that's what you want... Ass

------
tptacek
Let's please not invite drama onto HN.

If you have a story to submit about how a magazine chose to report on a
subject or how that subject responded, submit it. It might still be too
superficially dramatic for HN, and it might get buried or flagged off the
site. But it might not, and if you really believe the story has substance,
there's not much harm in a good-faith submission.

This, on the other hand, is merely a solicitation of opinions --- not even
informed opinions --- about interpersonal drama unrelated to HN.

I flagged it and, for my part, would be thankful if people didn't post stuff
like this to HN.

~~~
harrylyme
Sorry you feel that way: It's really more about how free, reasonable,
expression is being suppressed on twitter.com based on a somewhat radical
slant on what is acceptable speech in the tech community.

Shanley Kane writes on tech, with an emphasis on venture capitalist like
YCombinator. Actually YCombinator is often the focus of Shanley Kane's
criticism of VC in Silicon Valley.

[http://bit.ly/1impCn6](http://bit.ly/1impCn6)

Hacker News, to it's credit, seems to be more open/less gameable than other
sites, and being able to express your own opinions on tech culture/community
-- is a very significant issue.

------
wmf
Somebody's either got a secret or is over-managing her image.

~~~
harrylyme
There is an amazingly intolerant environment on twitter: simply reposting
Shanley rants (something she did routinely to others) -- will get you shut
down, apparently by the back-channel of supporters who want to cover up her
routinely abusive, polarizing language. It's a little bit frightening.

I think that regardless of how critical the article is (or isn't) -- her
reactions already suggest that her views on tech culture are histrionic
distortions of reality, where any disagreement is equated with violence: even
a fellow woman journalist is castigated for contributing to 'harassment and
violence' for simply writing a profile that was probably, on balance,
originally leaning positive.

The key word here is histrionic:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Histrionic_personality_disorder](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Histrionic_personality_disorder)

------
parasubvert
Flagged. I'd note that Harrylyme was suspended on Twitter for harassing
Shanley and is trying to carry it over here.

